# What's it like for UK ex-pats living in a Thailand?



## samtheman32 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just had my first Holiday ever in Thailand. Staying in Nai Yang near the airport I really like Phuket and really like the chilled out life style. I am from the Uk in my late 30's. I have a mild learning difficulty and so have struggled to fit into the UK. I and from the South of England but have lived in London , Winchester Auckland New Zealand and Sydney Australia. I just love the hot weather and living by the sea. It would be great to maybe move out to Thailand find a Thai girlfriend who is not working in the red light area or working as a bar girl. Life is never that simple.
I am renting out my flat in the UK and I found out that the rent is enough for me to come out and live in Phuket and be well off.
So I just wonder what it is really like to live in Thailand if you are a UK ex-pat. What are the pros and cons and is it worth doing?
Any tips and info would be great.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Sam,
The most important differences compared to Spain are:
- NO 'free' medical system for UK-expats in Thailand
- a great hassle in obtaining the right visa.......being in your 30's.......what visa will you need........?
The most important issue for you personally:
- having a mild learning ability doesn't have to mean anything, but Thais are masters in using (or better: abusing) your disability.......even if it is not visible. 
I can imagine that you like the weather and the girls, but to be honest........most of my UK-friends who used to live in Thailand are back in the UK or.....hey.........they moved to the South of Spain!!


----------

